# Case I am close to buying!



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119163

I fell in love with this case at first sight. I think it is Beatiful! what do you guys think?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2009)

All i have to say is you better keep that case a long ass time m8.

Granted it looks amazing but $699 is to much to spend on a case imho.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 1, 2009)

It is nice looking.. But like freaksavior said. 600$ can buy a whole rig.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

I would keep it forever man and yes i know 700.00 is crazy! but I am crazy in love!  I would never have to upgrade my case again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know about you but even if I was loaded with cash I would just get a 100-200$ case.. Paying 500$ more for a paint job is something Warren Buffet will advise you against


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

lol its just a crazy thought! I fell in love thats all.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> lol its just a crazy thought! I fell in love thats all.



Fall in love with the original cosmos lol its cheaper!


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 1, 2009)

instead of that, buy a normal cosmos, get a friend who knows draw and ask him to paint it, then buy some hardware and finally give what u didnt spend to me


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Fall in love with the original cosmos lol its cheaper!



 there is no fallen angel on it!! or custom nerdy paint job!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I would keep it forever man and yes i know 700.00 is crazy! but I am crazy in love!  I would never have to upgrade my case again.



Dont get me wrong m8, coolermater is on a roll with their case designs but the custom painting is a bit much in my honest opinion.

one case wich is amazing with our without is the following

















Good cases  and non painted






okay ^ except that one


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> instead of that, buy a normal cosmos, get a friend who knows draw and ask him to paint it, then buy some hardware and finally give what u didnt spend to me



HAHA sure man how much do you need a MILL or TWO?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Silverstone TJ07 is amazing. I would kill someone for one.. Any offers  (not kidding)


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Dont get me wrong m8, coolermater is on a roll with their case designs but the custom painting is a bit much in my honest opinion.
> 
> one case wich is amazing with our without is the following
> 
> ...



I like the cosmos series they are badass


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

do they run cool? they dont look like they have many fans even though someday I might watercool.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2009)

ive considered so many times buying the silverstone but dont wanna pay $360 for it, i payed $250 for my case now and it was a partial bday gift when i was turned 18 last year.

ive modded my stacker a lot and painting it was best thing cosmetically so far. 

Dude, word of advice.

buy a nice case but dont go crazy. $600 is crazy

edit:

http://hi-techreviews.com/reviews_2007/CoolerMaster_COSMOS/Page1.htm

Reveiw of cosmo 1000


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ive considered so many times buying the silverstone but dont wanna pay $360 for it, i payed $250 for my case now and it was a partial bday gift when i was turned 18 last year.
> 
> ive modded my stacker a lot and painting it was best thing cosmetically so far.
> 
> ...



yeah 600 is crazy but hey if you love it and you have the money might as well..i'm debating on it right now its alot..but hey if im happy and no one else has a case like mine than its worth it to me.


----------



## rampage (Feb 1, 2009)

ever thought of getting some one to do a custom paint job on a case for you, im sure it would cost 
less


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2009)

I say get whatever case you choose and hit up a local tattoo shop and see what they would charge to paint it up! Bring some images of both the case and the paint ideas and see what they charge before buying the case of course. Make sure to include case measurements.

While some may have issues with the "seediness" of a tattoo parlor, you will find some of the best artists there!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 1, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119163
> 
> I fell in love with this case at first sight. I think it is Beatiful! what do you guys think?



I looked at it and I liked it immediately, however, in your very own words "I fell in love with this case at first sight" is enough to close the deal for me. Your own words speak the knowledge you seek.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 1, 2009)

Meh don't really like the paint job. Spend hundreds less and just get the regular comsos.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I say get whatever case you choose and hit up a local tattoo shop and see what they would charge to paint it up! Bring some images of both the case and the paint ideas and see what they charge before buying the case of course. Make sure to include case measurements.
> 
> While some may have issues with the "seediness" of a tattoo parlor, you will find some of the best artists there!



never tought of doing it that way..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Check your link again, that case is now $999, that might change your mind 

But like said just buy the norm version and get it painted. All that is, is air brushing for the design. So bring it to some autobody shop and have them scuff it up and have them lay some black on it. Then find a air brush artist and most likely you will end up having something looking that cool for quiet a bit less.


----------



## rampage (Feb 1, 2009)

ouch back up to $999, im sorry to say but you may have missed your chance at it


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2009)

wow its the 1st COSMOS the one i got for 150 lol still got it but nothing to put in it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

I could see myself spending $250 on a case.. But nothing more... Now getting a case like that... I would never even want to drill into it like I have my cosmos case... Be scared to death about it! 
I think you could be better off doing what Sneeky said personally.. Don't get me wrong, it's beautiful... But, not worth it to me... Personally..


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 1, 2009)

dont do it. sooner or later you will regret it.


----------



## r9 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does not your mama teach you that inner beauty is what it matters. And this one you chose to fall in love with is empty inside


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 1, 2009)

r9 said:


> Does not your mama teach you that inner beauty is what it matters.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 1, 2009)

If I would ever buy an expensive case, it must be designed by H.R. Giger then...


----------



## RevengE (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah forget it now its back up to a grand thats way to much.


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2009)

Omg, that case costs as much as my hole rig


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

so is the Coolermaster Cosmo's good for Watercooling? Is there alot of space inside?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

there is enough room in the case to do a full triple rad inside, and full set up without hoses going out of the case. Just got to do a little bit of modding to do so...


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 2, 2009)

It's $999 now!!?!@!@


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

UGLIEST POS I'VE EVER SEEN.  You can pay any airbrush jockey to put a better pin-up face than that on a case.  Oh god... and there are so few sharp edges... color gradient is so ugh... A kid on the street who had some skill with Krylon would destroy that case's paint job.

:EDIT:  Someone fix that girl's eyebrows


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

DOM said:


> wow its the 1st COSMOS the one i got for 150 lol still got it but nothing to put in it





Binge said:


> UGLIEST POS I'VE EVER SEEN.  You can pay any airbrush jockey to put a better pin-up face than that on a case.  Oh god... and there are so few sharp edges... color gradient is so ugh... A kid on the street who had some skill with Krylon would destroy that case's paint job.
> 
> :EDIT:  Someone fix that girl's eyebrows



Well Thanks Binge im glad you liked it Its okay its way to expensive now anyways. I'm looking at just getting a Cosmos S.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad your going "S" you can do a lot more with that case! Can place the whole set up in the case with a small amount of modding..


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad your going "S" you can do a lot more with that case! Can place the whole set up in the case with a small amount of modding..



+1. And you'll save some bucks in the process....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Fall in love with the original cosmos lol its cheaper!



WORD!


----------



## crtecha (Feb 3, 2009)

For dollars like that you should look at the Murderbox

http://www.murdermod.com/


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2009)

crtecha said:


> For dollars like that you should look at the Murderbox
> 
> http://www.murdermod.com/



Is your SIG from 1980 by dirt nasty? LOL


----------



## crtecha (Feb 3, 2009)

hahahah yeah....


Butt cheeks spread wide.
G string to the side lol!!


----------



## fenurch (Feb 3, 2009)

Buy a regular Cosmos S case. They're under $250. Go to a salon that would paint cars and ask them to air brush whatever image you like on the case. All together it will be no more than $400. Probably around $350'ish


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting a cosmos S newegg has them
On sale for 199.99 with free shipping.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2009)

So I'm going to order the Cosmos S either tomorrow or Friday. I'm looking at watercooling with this case where do I start? Just the CPU I want to put on water for overclocking. Any help/links would be great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

best place to Buy water cooling is ether 

Petra's Tech Shop

Or

Jab-Tech

Jab is very cheap at their parts, and good service. Petra's one of the best water sites out there.. Just hard to keep stuff in stock because of their popularity


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2009)

Would you recommend watercooling a 4870x2 or a 4870?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Would you recommend watercooling a 4870x2 or a 4870?



To me, video cards aren't worth going water with.. If your ocing it to play games... Then maybe... But, I've never seen a reason.. 

It all depends on how you oc and do your system... To me, if it's a mild oc, then you  can throw a NB or Video Card in the loop. But if your trying extreme ocing, then two loops is a lot better.. 

But, that is myself...


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was thinking really..it won't be worth it. Thanks.


----------

